# Come ci si contrae realmente il covid?



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



Aprendo tutto e sbattendosene le balle, chi ha paura se ne sta bello murato a fare il muschio e gli altri se ne girano tranquilli, entro 1 anno sparisce da solo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aprendo tutto e sbattendosene le balle, chi ha paura se ne sta bello murato a fare il muschio e gli altri se ne girano tranquilli, entro 1 anno sparisce da solo.



Mi sa che non hai avuto nessun parente o amico malato. E' una brutta bestia, se ti prende male te ne vai. Occhio a scrivere queste cose.


----------



## bmb (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



Che gruppo sanguigno hai?


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



Ne ho sentiti diversi di casi come il tuo. Anche di conoscenti negativi con tutta la famiglia positiva.

E' probabile che ci siano persone immuni. E forse tu sei tra questi.


----------



## bmb (6 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che gruppo sanguigno hai?



Solo per dire che, sembrerebbe, il gruppo sanguigno A è più esposto mentre lo 0, e ancor più l'rh+ rispetto l'rh-, sembrerebbe difendersi meglio dall'infezione.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino


Che tampone ha fatto la tua ragazza? Se ha fatto il molecolare, a quale gene è positiva?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai avuto nessun parente o amico malato. E' una brutta bestia, se ti prende male te ne vai. Occhio a scrivere queste cose.



Anche se ti rompi un osso, se ti prende male te ne vai con una bella embolia...
Il caso è il caso


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai avuto nessun parente o amico malato. E' una brutta bestia, se ti prende male te ne vai. Occhio a scrivere queste cose.



In famiglia lo abbiamo preso tutti da asintomatici, tranne mia madre, il medico é dei parere che avendo avuto la H1N1 lei sia immune al covid. Conoscenti finiti in ospedale ne ho anch'io, pure per diversi gg, non in TI. É vero quel che dici, forse la penserei in modo diverso, ma qui ormai ci sono 3 fazioni, chi vuole proteggersi, chi vuole lavorare e chi vuole vivere la vita. E nessuno a nessuno di loro si può dare torto. Possiamo anche discuterne per mesi, ma un "accordo" non si troverà mai, proprio perché ognuno ha valide motivazioni alla propria visione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che gruppo sanguigno hai?





bmb ha scritto:


> Solo per dire che, sembrerebbe, il gruppo sanguigno A è più esposto mentre lo 0, e ancor più l'rh+ rispetto l'rh-, sembrerebbe difendersi meglio dall'infezione.



ARH+ Positivo



Admin ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentiti diversi di casi come il tuo. Anche di conoscenti negativi con tutta la famiglia positiva.
> 
> E' probabile che ci siano persone immuni. E forse tu sei tra questi.



Speriamo che sia cosi.




fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che tampone ha fatto la tua ragazza? Se ha fatto il molecolare, a quale gene è positiva?



Ha fatto il molecolare, ma quando l'ha fatto risultava già negativa. Comunque quando torna a casa le chiedo bene tutto


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> ARH Positivo
> Ha fatto il molecolare, ma quando l'ha fatto risultava già negativa. Comunque quando torna a casa le chiedo bene tutto


Tutto a posto allora? Magari era una falsa positiva dai  .


----------



## Kaw (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino


Proprio Rezza ieri nella conferenza stampa dell'ISS ha ammesso candidamente che non si ha idea precisa di sapere con esattezza il luogo e l'attività che determina maggiormente l'infezione, si suppone dunque che avvenga in posti dove c'è assembramento di persone e quindi si procede ad interrompere queste attività. E di conseguenza (aggiungo io) non si sa perchè c'è chi si contagia e chi no pur essendo dello stesso nucleo familiare.
Leggevo tempo fa anche di uno studio che pone una predisposizione genetica nello sviluppare la malattia grave o un decorso benigno dell'infezione.
Riassumendo: non sanno un ca..o di niente dopo un anno di pandemia, se ti becchi il Covid vai di tachipirina e una pacca sulla spalla, perchè ad oggi di protocolli per curare la malattia non esistono, abbiamo 10 vaccini diversi, ma di farmaci nessuno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Proprio Rezza ieri nella conferenza stampa dell'ISS ha ammesso candidamente che non si ha idea precisa di sapere con esattezza il luogo e l'attività che determina maggiormente l'infezione, si suppone dunque che avvenga in posti dove c'è assembramento di persone e quindi si procede ad interrompere queste attività. E di conseguenza (aggiungo io) non si sa perchè c'è chi si contagia e chi no pur essendo dello stesso nucleo familiare.
> Leggevo tempo fa anche di uno studio che pone una predisposizione genetica nello sviluppare la malattia grave o un decorso benigno dell'infezione.
> *Riassumendo: non sanno un ca..o di niente dopo un anno di pandemia*, se ti becchi il Covid vai di tachipirina e una pacca sulla spalla, perchè ad oggi di protocolli per curare la malattia non esistono, abbiamo 10 vaccini diversi, ma di farmaci nessuno.



Lo penso pure io


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto a posto allora? Magari era una falsa positiva dai  .



Si si tutto ok. Si è solo agitata un sacco quando ha visto che aveva fatto il Covid, tanto da farsi venire ansia e mal di testa, credendo di aver impestato mezzo mondo. Poi grazie ad un giro di messaggi ha allertato tutte le sue clienti e le persone con cui è stata in contatto e stanno tutti bene.

Anche perché lavora con mascherina, guanti e plexiglas che separa lei e la cliente e la nostra vita sociale è praticamente nulla, come quella di tutti gli Italiani o quasi, quindi si poteva dedurre che sarebbe andata così


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2021)

Io c'ho il gruppo sanguigno CSX negativo, che dite, sono più sottoposto ad infettarmi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



Bella domanda.
Nella mia famiglia lo ha portato mia madre, poi se lo è preso mio padre e poi anche io.
Nessuno è riuscito a cavarsela purtroppo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io c'ho il gruppo sanguigno CSX negativo, che dite, sono più sottoposto ad infettarmi?



Tu probabilmente sei l'untore maggiore, sei tu a sfornare le varianti


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2021)

lo si prende uscendo la sera e tornando a casa di notte, facendo sport, andando al cinema o al teatro, andando allo stadio o al palazzetto, andando al bar, andando all'agriturismo o al ristorante, andando al museo o alla mostra, andando al concerto all'aperto, andando in spiaggia, passeggiando in una villa comunale

è ovvio no ?
altrimenti non avrebbero preso queste misure...o forse...


è un virus sui generis che se la prende con chi non ha una vita da reietto sociale


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino




Per caso fumi? c'è uno studio che dice che i fumatori sono meno colpiti perchè la nicotina va ad incidere sulla proteina spike che è quella che viene attaccata dal virus.


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io c'ho il gruppo sanguigno CSX negativo, che dite, sono più sottoposto ad infettarmi?



Se incontri un CSX positivo rischi grosso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Per caso fumi? c'è uno studio che dice che i fumatori sono meno colpiti perchè la nicotina va ad incidere sulla proteina spike che è quella che viene attaccata dal virus.



No. Mai fumato in vita mia


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Solo per dire che, sembrerebbe, il gruppo sanguigno A è più esposto mentre lo 0, e ancor più l'rh+ rispetto l'rh-, sembrerebbe difendersi meglio dall'infezione.



Io e un mio amico, donatori 0+, positivi per oltre 30 giorni


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

La mia ragazza è 0 Positivo e fumatrice da un sacco di anni, risiltatata positiva. 
Io non ho mai fumato in vita mia, sportivo da sempre, sono A positivo e sono risultato negativo.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aprendo tutto e sbattendosene le balle, chi ha paura se ne sta bello murato a fare il muschio e gli altri se ne girano tranquilli, entro 1 anno sparisce da solo.



Dovrei ridere? Mio padre è morto di Covid e io ho dovuto chiudere il mio negozio per 2 mesi. 


Rispondendo alla domanda in questione, secondo la mia esperienza l'unica cosa certa del covid è che non c'è nulla di certo. Dipende da come ti colpisce. Noi eravamo in casa in 4 e tutti e quattro avevamo sintomi diversi. Mia madre che aveva sintomi lievi fino all'ultimo tampone fatto risultava sempre positiva ma con una bassa carica virale


----------



## bmb (6 Marzo 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Io e un mio amico, donatori 0+, positivi per oltre 30 giorni



A posto.


----------



## Lambro (6 Marzo 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Dovrei ridere? Mio padre è morto di Covid e io ho dovuto chiudere il mio negozio per 2 mesi.
> 
> 
> Rispondendo alla domanda in questione, secondo la mia esperienza l'unica cosa certa del covid è che non c'è nulla di certo. Dipende da come ti colpisce. Noi eravamo in casa in 4 e tutti e quattro avevamo sintomi diversi. Mia madre che aveva sintomi lievi fino all'ultimo tampone fatto risultava sempre positiva ma con una bassa carica virale



Ti faccio le condoglianze.
Deve essere tremendo leggere certe "uscite" quando sei colpito in modo così diretto e violento.
Prorpio ora stavo vedendo un servizio dentro all'ospedale di Baggiovara, a Modena, con la caporeparto che parlava di quanti 30/40enni abbiano visto in quest'ultimo mese, alcuni pure andare in T.I.
TI pienissime tra l'altro.


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io c'ho il gruppo sanguigno CSX negativo, che dite, sono più sottoposto ad infettarmi?



Con tutti mojito che ti tracanni con te al massimo il virus si mette a fare il trenino con gli anticorpi... 


Tornando IT, la domanda mi sembra stucchevole: SARS-CoV-2 si trasmette per via aerea. Stop. Il fatto che qualcuno se lo prenda e un altro no è irrilevante ai fini dell’individuazione della modalità di contagio perché ci sono delle variabili soggettive, come in quasi tutte le questioni mediche: c’è chi si fa le orge con nigeriane sieropositive e non si becca l’HIV e c’è chi dà due botte alla gnagna conosciuta in discoteca e se lo becca(e anche tra chi se lo becca esistono evoluzioni differenti); c’è chi si fuma quattro pacchetti al giorno di sigarette e campa fino a 90 anni in perfetta salute e c’è chi si becca il cancro pur avendo condotto una vita sana. And so on.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con tutti mojito che ti tracanni con te al massimo il virus si mette a fare il trenino con gli anticorpi...
> 
> 
> Tornando IT, la domanda mi sembra stucchevole: SARS-CoV-2 si trasmette per via aerea. Stop. Il fatto che qualcuno se lo prenda e un altro no è irrilevante ai fini dell’individuazione della modalità di contagio perché ci sono delle variabili soggettive, come in quasi tutte le questioni mediche: c’è chi si fa le orge con nigeriane sieropositive e non si becca l’HIV e c’è chi dà due botte alla gnagna conosciuta in discoteca e se lo becca(e anche tra chi se lo becca esistono evoluzioni differenti); c’è chi si fuma quattro pacchetti al giorno di sigarette e campa fino a 90 anni in perfetta salute e c’è chi si becca il cancro pur avendo condotto una vita sana. And so on.



Sei una sicurezza.

Per quello che dici, niente da aggiungere.

Voglio solo rammentare ai più impavidi, che dopo un anno ancora non si sa esattamente niente su questo vairus. Tutto quello che si sa, lo si sa dalle intuizioni di utenti medioman (e un po' gombloddisdih) che appena conoscono la differenza tra una provetta di DNA e uno shottino di vodka.

OMS, vairologi a reti unificate e quant'altro, ma in realtà quando si va sul "pezzo", si sentono solo dei grossi "boh". Di certo non aiuta ad avere fiducia su chi ci dovrebbe dare informazioni e dirci cosa dobbiamo fare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La mia ragazza è 0 Positivo e fumatrice da un sacco di anni, risiltatata positiva.
> Io non ho mai fumato in vita mia, sportivo da sempre, sono A positivo e sono risultato negativo.



Però non ha contratto sintomi, credo che quando dicano "difendersi meglio dall'infezione" intendano questo più che il venire a contatto col virus o meno, quello se lo "incontri" penso sia inevitabile per tutti. Da quanto ho capito lei ha gli anticorpi che hanno reagito sviluppando una reazione al virus.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con tutti mojito che ti tracanni con te al massimo il virus si mette a fare il trenino con gli anticorpi...
> 
> 
> Tornando IT, la domanda mi sembra stucchevole: SARS-CoV-2 si trasmette per via aerea. Stop. Il fatto che qualcuno se lo prenda e un altro no è irrilevante ai fini dell’individuazione della modalità di contagio perché ci sono delle variabili soggettive, come in quasi tutte le questioni mediche: c’è chi si fa le orge con nigeriane sieropositive e non si becca l’HIV e c’è chi dà due botte alla gnagna conosciuta in discoteca e se lo becca(e anche tra chi se lo becca esistono evoluzioni differenti); c’è chi si fuma quattro pacchetti al giorno di sigarette e campa fino a 90 anni in perfetta salute e c’è chi si becca il cancro pur avendo condotto una vita sana. And so on.



Se è così, allora togliamo l'obbligo delle mascherine, le chiusure etc. Ritorniamo alla vita normale e amen. Domanda addirittura stucchevole, mha.
Se lo si prende per via aerea, allora non posso manco stare in giardino da solo senza mascherina 
Resta comunque il fatto che la mia ragazza l'ha fatto, ed io no! Non siamo due suore, come ho già detto ci baciamo (non a stampo) ogni santo giorno, per non parlare di altro, conviviamo da prima della pandemia, nella stessa casa, respirando la stessa aria 

Come fai a dire che è irrilevante capire come ci si contagia? Questo invece è l'aspetto più importante! Solo capendo come ti contagi, potrai agire di conseguenza e attuare le giuste precauzioni! Senza sapere questa cosa, è come brancolare nel buio e andare avanti a casaccio con soluzioni campate in aria, sperando d'aver fortuna trovando quella giusta. 

L'esempio l'HIV è assurdo, soprattutto farlo nel 2021, visto che ormai si sa vita morte e miracoli di tale malattia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Però non ha contratto sintomi, credo che quando dicano "difendersi meglio dall'infezione" intendano questo più che il venire a contatto col virus o meno, quello se lo "incontri" penso sia inevitabile per tutti. Da quanto ho capito lei ha gli anticorpi che hanno reagito sviluppando una reazione al virus.



Magari è proprio così come dici tu, però la domanda è sempre la stessa. Per quale motivo lei si, ed io no?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Magari è proprio così come dici tu, però la domanda è sempre la stessa. Per quale motivo lei si, ed io no?



Questa robaccia gira da più di un anno, quasi un anno e mezzo, potresti benissimo essertelo fatto molti mesi fa, tanti da far "scordare" al tuo sistema immunitario il virus e di conseguenza risultare negativo al sierologico.


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino


Io ti garantisco che il giorno prima di scoprire di essere positivo (ed ero certamente positivo anche il giorno prima) ho visto la mia ragazza e non lo ha mai preso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In famiglia lo abbiamo preso tutti da asintomatici, tranne mia madre, il medico é dei parere che avendo avuto la H1N1 lei sia immune al covid. Conoscenti finiti in ospedale ne ho anch'io, pure per diversi gg, non in TI. É vero quel che dici, forse la penserei in modo diverso, ma qui ormai ci sono 3 fazioni, chi vuole proteggersi, chi vuole lavorare e chi vuole vivere la vita. E nessuno a nessuno di loro si può dare torto. Possiamo anche discuterne per mesi, ma un "accordo" non si troverà mai, proprio perché ognuno ha valide motivazioni alla propria visione



Già, è proprio così.


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche se ti rompi un osso, se ti prende male te ne vai con una bella embolia...
> Il caso è il caso



Poi se manco ti ingessano o non ti fanno una lastra perché ci sono gli ospedali pieni è ancora più probabile


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Io e un mio amico, donatori 0+, positivi per oltre 30 giorni



Anche io 0+ positivo da 20 gg


----------



## Pit96 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



Ah boh, anche io non l'ho capito. In questa settimana mia nonna che abita di fianco alla mia famiglia doveva essere operata di cataratta. Le hanno fatto il tampone due giorni prima: positiva (ma per ora asintomatica per fortuna). 
L'abbiamo fatto tutti noi, compreso mio nonno che abita con lei, tutti negativi. Zii e cugini che erano andati a trovarla settimana scorsa tutti negativi. Ancora non sappiamo come abbia contratto il virus (forse una falsa positiva?). È andata due settimane fa a fare la spesa stando attenta, per il resto è uscita solo un paio di volte con mio nonno a fare una passeggiata senza incontrare nessuno. Quindi non ci capiamo niente anche noi. L'unica cosa è continueremo a stare attenti perché non è uno scherzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



ieri ho sentito che chi fuma è più protetto. bah...


----------



## Marilson (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino



alt, c'e' un fattore da considerare che ti sfugge. Gli anticorpi anti covid non rimangono in circolo a lungo, tendono a diminuire con il tempo. Inoltre non tutti gli organismi funzionano allo stesso modo, tu probabilmente lo hai avuto anche te da asintomatico ma semplicemente non e' stata trovata traccia anticorpale. Inoltre, questo non vuol dire che tu non sia "difeso" da nuove infezioni, visto che la memoria immunitaria non e' espressa soltanto da IgG (ma anche, ad esempio, dai linfociti T). In ogni caso, nulla di cui preoccuparsi


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri ho sentito che chi fuma è più protetto. bah...



Ho letto vari studi sul fatto che la nicotina protegga perché rende più difficile la vita al virus 
Forse ecco perché non lo prendo , dato che fumo sigari e uso grandi quantità di tabacco da fiuto 

Tra l’altro c’era uno studio fatto durante la spagnola che evidenziava come chi usava tabacco da fiuto non prendeva il virus..
Mah chissà, ma credo che qualcosa di vero possa esserci


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, la domanda che mi viene in mente è quella scritta nel titolo della discussione. La mia sensazione è che nemmeno gli esperti sappiano come funziona la trasmissione di questo virus. Perché dico queste cose? Scrivo queste parole perché recentemente io e la mia ragazza abbiamo scoperto tramite Test Sierologico che lei ha già fatto il Covid (asintomatica) e io no. Ma come è mai possibile? Vi garantisco che non c'è un solo giorno in cui le nostre lingue non si incontrino


Conosco decine di persone, coppie perlopiù, che si fanno le stesse domande. Conviventi, gente sposata e famiglie che vivono in 50 metri quadri e dormono insieme. MAH


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se è così, allora togliamo l'obbligo delle mascherine, le chiusure etc. Ritorniamo alla vita normale e amen. Domanda addirittura stucchevole, mha.
> Se lo si prende per via aerea, allora non posso manco stare in giardino da solo senza mascherina
> Resta comunque il fatto che la mia ragazza l'ha fatto, ed io no! Non siamo due suore, come ho già detto ci baciamo (non a stampo) ogni santo giorno, per non parlare di altro, conviviamo da prima della pandemia, nella stessa casa, respirando la stessa aria
> 
> ...


Penso tu non abbia capito nulla di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso tu non abbia capito nulla di quello che ho scritto.



Puo' essere, non sono esperto in questi campi. Potresti anche spiegarti meglio visto che sei più esperto, no? Non lo sto dicendo con tono provocatorio, ma più per un discorso di informazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

Io ho fatto la seconda dose del vaccino ieri sera e ora ho febbre a 38.5.


----------

